# Should we end TBT



## Damniel (Aug 26, 2016)

Should we put tbt out of its misery and lay it to rest?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 26, 2016)

I have no idea what you really mean.


----------



## Damniel (Aug 26, 2016)

Apple2012 said:


> I have no idea what you really mean.



We need to kill the forums


----------



## seliph (Aug 26, 2016)

Pull the trigger, Piglet


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Aug 26, 2016)

If no new Animal Crossing games come out, the traffic on the website is going to continue to plummet (it seems to already be in decline). It will eventually kill itself.


----------



## Brad (Aug 26, 2016)

You can't kill it now. The Splatoon kids have a mind of their own.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Aug 26, 2016)

Call me Daniel said:


> Should we put tbt out of its misery and lay it to rest?



Descend into the abyss thou see
Where the hearts of many wander
Quietly, they wish and weave
Placing hope inside their one, pure dream

After the storm stills its wake, may all be blessed
So the fate and fallen can find rest
Your will, the water reflects, so all will know
Your hands brought the morrow

You are an ocean of waves, weaving a dream,
Like thoughts become a river stream
Yet may the tide ever change, flowing like time
To the path, yours to climb

You are an ocean of waves

FREE THE STAFF


----------



## piichinu (Aug 26, 2016)

Yres


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Aug 26, 2016)

The Peanut Butter Fish said:


> If no new Animal Crossing games come out, the traffic on the website is going to continue to plummet (it seems to already be in decline). It will eventually kill itself.



It survived the Wild World drought and the City Folk drought, it'll survive ACNL drought.


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Aug 26, 2016)

Tom said:


> It survived the Wild World drought and the City Folk drought, it'll survive ACNL drought.



If they quit making Animal Crossing all together, it will not survive. I've seen speculation that points to there not being a new Animal Crossing. A point brought up is that they're adding new content to ACNL, something that Nintendo doesn't usually do unless there are no more planned sequels for the game. I kind of doubt that they will stop though.


----------



## Damniel (Aug 26, 2016)

The Peanut Butter Fish said:


> If they quit making Animal Crossing all together, it will not survive. I've seen speculation that points to there not being a new Animal Crossing. A point brought up is that they're adding new content to ACNL, something that Nintendo doesn't usually do unless there are no more planned sequels for the game. I kind of doubt that they will stop though.


If the franchise still makes money, they won't end it.


----------



## Javocado (Aug 26, 2016)

Yes start by attacking the heart of TBT aka Trump threads


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Aug 26, 2016)

Pull the plug on all of it.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Aug 26, 2016)

The Peanut Butter Fish said:


> If they quit making Animal Crossing all together, it will not survive. I've seen speculation that points to there not being a new Animal Crossing. A point brought up is that they're adding new content to ACNL, something that Nintendo doesn't usually do unless there are no more planned sequels for the game. I kind of doubt that they will stop though.



Very glad they cancelled the Animal Crossing mobile game they announced for the New Leaf patch.


----------



## Aquari (Aug 26, 2016)

yea and end me while youre at it ;}


----------



## Franny (Aug 26, 2016)

tbt is kill


----------



## King Dorado (Aug 26, 2016)

only the long-awaited return of Weird Doll can save it now... 

or weekly Mirror contests...


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 26, 2016)

King Dad said:


> only the long-awaited return of Weird Doll can save it now...
> 
> or weekly Mirror contests...



lmaoo poor tbt economy

but to be honest, it would be fun seeing people moan in chorus if more of the rarer things got common


----------



## austinthegr88 (Aug 26, 2016)

There were 400 players on the forum yesterday, how is it dying?


----------



## Tensu (Aug 26, 2016)

Absolutely. no thanks


----------



## LambdaDelta (Aug 26, 2016)

push the red button


----------



## Damniel (Aug 26, 2016)

We just had a database error, but it recovered. 

So close


----------



## Romaki (Aug 26, 2016)

It's too strong to be defeated...


----------



## King Dorado (Aug 26, 2016)

LambdaDelta said:


> push the red button



the beautiful shiiiiiiny button,
the joooollllllyyy caaaaandy-like button...


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Aug 26, 2016)

Riedy said:


> It's too strong to be defeated...



We tried to defeat the metal forum, but the metal forum was much too strong!!!!

Business as usual folks.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Aug 26, 2016)

King Dad said:


> the beautiful shiiiiiiny button,
> the joooollllllyyy caaaaandy-like button...



yes, tbt white ending


----------



## Damniel (Aug 26, 2016)

This thread was supposed to have a poll, but I guess the forums wouldn't allow for its inevitable death.


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Aug 26, 2016)

Everyone enable AdBlock so they don't get any ad revenue and are somewhat forced to stop paying for the hosting!

Really though, I love this site. Let it live.


----------



## Espionage (Aug 26, 2016)

Hell no! :\ Why ask a stupid question. This web-site makes heaps of traffic, may be the same old traffic but AC:NL in it's self contains heaps of buy and sell threads, not to mention other games such as Pokemon. Always something to be done here.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Aug 26, 2016)

Damniel said:


> This thread was supposed to have a poll, but I guess the forums wouldn't allow for its inevitable death.



poll options:

yes
yeah
of course
yep
uh-huh
certainly
it all returns to nothing....


----------



## King Dorado (Aug 26, 2016)

old Animal Crossing forums never die, they just slowly turn into Pokemon forums...


----------



## zoetrope (Aug 26, 2016)

King Dad said:


> old Animal Crossing forums never die, they just slowly turn into Pokemon forums...



Tell that to Animal Xing.

//cries, pours a 40 on the ground


----------



## Togekid (Aug 26, 2016)

Nah, I've been on this site for ages, and I'm not bored of it. After that particular Tumblr blog died (shoutout to anyone who knows what I'm talking about) the nasty bit of the community died off so we now have a nicer community. Also, even if they don't release a new AC game, there are people like myself who don't get bored of making and deleting towns.


----------



## Oblivia (Aug 26, 2016)

Hey everyone!  Not to be too much of a stickler here, but please keep in mind that post quality rules do still apply in the HQ.  There are quite a few posts in this thread that violate our guidelines when it comes to image only posts, so please make sure you include some sort of text along with your images to avoid any possible issues.

Thanks, and long live tee bee tee!


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Aug 26, 2016)

No, I don't want TBT to go! Even though i'm pretty much more active on Pokemon Uranium Forums...


----------



## ToXiC_Tr4sH (Aug 26, 2016)

quick kill it before we all become stale memes


----------



## Bowie (Aug 26, 2016)

Staff, please listen.

Open the old Animal Crossing boards back up. There are ways now to get the Wi-Fi working again, and you'll get a bunch of new people coming just for that. You could get people making guides on how to do it, and you'd have more activity for sure.

It's the one thing I've been thinking about for ages which would occupy the forum during the "drought" of New Leaf. I would also seriously consider allowing hacking discussions, just because that's becoming an even bigger part of the community nowadays, but I understand why that would be controversial.


----------



## Kirbystarship (Aug 26, 2016)

Let the site live and remove TBT bells.


----------



## Red Cat (Aug 26, 2016)

TBT will gut shut down next year when Trump becomes president and he sues TBT for libel because of all the stuff we say about him.


----------



## Trundle (Aug 26, 2016)

"plummeting activity"

you should have seen it
before ACNL this place was so dead
BUT THERE HAVE BEEN OVER 700 MEMBERS LOG IN TODAY!!!!

just because decrease in activity is happening doesn't mean the site is dead or even close to it. once ac wii u comes out (if ever), this site will be bustling again. and if not, who cares. as long as I can still whoop Jer's butt in smash


----------



## Xerolin (Aug 26, 2016)

yes


----------



## Dim (Aug 26, 2016)

Why? It's not dead yet. Maybe when there is less than 10 members online a day then yea.


----------



## Isabella (Aug 26, 2016)

it's not even dead though ? ? ?? ???


----------



## Damniel (Aug 26, 2016)

It's not dying in a activity sense, it's dying in a spiritual sense. 

The staff is suffering, and for only 50 cents a day, you can help them by deleting the forums


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 26, 2016)

I kind it kinda funny how some people are taking this actually seriously


----------



## Dim (Aug 26, 2016)

Sparro said:


> I kind it kinda funny how some people are taking this actually seriously


Of course we are, it's not in fun and games or anything.


----------



## Jake (Aug 26, 2016)

Trundle said:


> "plummeting activity"
> 
> you should have seen it
> before ACNL this place was so dead
> ...



I remember in like 2011-2012 sometimes I would be the only user online and there was only a maximum of like 10 daily users. Good times.


----------



## Aquari (Aug 26, 2016)

wait no!, then id actually have to go outside and get a life! ;-;


----------



## Antonio (Aug 26, 2016)

The staff is not gonna pull the plug on this old forum so we got to take matters into our own hands. First, lets turn on adblock so we won't have to pay for Justin's electricity bill so he won't be able to visit the forums and other websites that i can't mention. Second, we need to convert 8 people (8 seems like enough) to the durk (dark) side by spamming their visitor messges with free fake promotional disney cruise deals and lyrics from Megan Trainer - Dear Future Husband. We already got Me, Damniel, and the guest person who never speaks due to being shy. Next, we got to take over the forums with spam (Spam means annoying bull) BUT we need to post something that the staff would like as well. Finally, we need a catchy catchphrase to spam on the forums like "Let's make tbt great again" and "Jeff, can you shutup" to annoy the only admin left standing, Oblivia due to the fact that Justin is on the phone with Ashley from the electric dealing place, begging them to turn on his power and offering I.O.U's with stale bags of Cheerios. We shall overcome the forums if my name isn't Shattered M. Dreams.



(I'm just kidding, i love the forums. #LaudineRocks)


----------



## Red Cat (Aug 27, 2016)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?385655-White-bread-or-brown-bread
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?385675-brown-rice-or-white-rice
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?385510-Does-pineapple-belong-on-pizza
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?385619-Which-is-the-supreme-caffeine-Coffee-or-tea-!

Yep, things are really going downhill here. Turn out the lights. The party's over.


----------



## vel (Aug 27, 2016)

easy, yes, let the horsegun do its job


----------



## Jake (Aug 27, 2016)

Shattered said:


> The staff is not gonna pull the plug on this old forum so we got to take matters into our own hands. First, lets turn on adblock so we won't have to pay for Justin's electricity bill so he won't be able to visit the forums and other websites that i can't mention. Second, we need to convert 8 people (8 seems like enough) to the durk (dark) side by spamming their visitor messges with free fake promotional disney cruise deals and lyrics from Megan Trainer - Dear Future Husband. We already got Me, Damniel, and the guest person who never speaks due to being shy. Next, we got to take over the forums with spam (Spam means annoying bull) BUT we need to post something that the staff would like as well. Finally, we need a catchy catchphrase to spam on the forums like "Let's make tbt great again" and "Jeff, can you shutup" to annoy the only admin left standing, Oblivia due to the fact that Justin is on the phone with Ashley from the electric dealing place, begging them to turn on his power and offering I.O.U's with stale bags of Cheerios. We shall overcome the forums if my name isn't Shattered M. Dreams.
> 
> 
> 
> (I'm just kidding, i love the forums. #LaudineRocks)


I feel like I just read a poorly written fanfic.


----------



## aleshapie (Aug 27, 2016)

Jake said:


> I feel like I just read a poorly written fanfic.



I was seriously thinking the exact same thing!


----------



## Chris (Aug 27, 2016)

Shattered said:


> The staff is not gonna pull the plug on this old forum so we got to take matters into our own hands. First, lets turn on adblock so we won't have to pay for Justin's electricity bill so he won't be able to visit the forums and other websites that i can't mention. Second, we need to convert 8 people (8 seems like enough) to the durk (dark) side by spamming their visitor messges with free fake promotional disney cruise deals and lyrics from Megan Trainer - Dear Future Husband. We already got Me, Damniel, and the guest person who never speaks due to being shy. Next, we got to take over the forums with spam (Spam means annoying bull) BUT we need to post something that the staff would like as well. Finally, we need a catchy catchphrase to spam on the forums like "Let's make tbt great again" and "Jeff, can you shutup" to annoy the only admin left standing, Oblivia due to the fact that Justin is on the phone with Ashley from the electric dealing place, begging them to turn on his power and offering I.O.U's with stale bags of Cheerios. We shall overcome the forums if my name isn't Shattered M. Dreams.
> 
> 
> 
> (I'm just kidding, i love the forums. #LaudineRocks)



I'd give it a D for effort but ultimately this is a failing grade, and I'm afraid you will have to repeat your TBT modern politics class over summer break 2017. It's Jeremy that owns the forum and receives any ad revenue  - Justin would be completely unaffected, thus foiling your plans!


----------



## Liamslash (Aug 27, 2016)

Can we still turn on addblock I already did it #uprising
I lowkey forgot to turn it on thanks for reminding me
I think we should all post trump threads too so the mods get fed up and all retire


----------



## Hay (Aug 27, 2016)

"This thread makes me laugh every time" -Hayhay

9/10 we need better plans and goods


----------



## Damniel (Aug 27, 2016)

Tina said:


> I'd give it a D for effort but ultimately this is a failing grade, and I'm afraid you will have to repeat your TBT modern politics class over summer break 2017. It's Jeremy that owns the forum and receives any ad revenue  - Justin would be completely unaffected, thus foiling your plans!



Blink twice if you need help. 

Don't worry liberation is coming.


----------



## Antonio (Aug 27, 2016)

Technically, a D is not really a failing grade.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 27, 2016)

maybe if you convert this into a hacking site 


inb4 mods ban me


----------



## Franny (Aug 27, 2016)

Shattered said:


> Technically, a D is not really a failing grade.



ya but it's not a very good grade either


----------



## Isabella (Aug 27, 2016)

Sparro said:


> I kind it kinda funny how some people are taking this actually seriously



it's definitely not dying with that post count ;o


----------



## Pinkbell (Aug 27, 2016)

No no ... :C I like it here


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Aug 27, 2016)

Liamslash said:


> Can we still turn on addblock I already did it #uprising
> I lowkey forgot to turn it on thanks for reminding me
> I think we should all post trump threads too so the mods get fed up and all retire


If we get fed up with Trump topics we'll just ban them



Shattered said:


> Technically, a D is not really a failing grade.


Depends on the school system. My high school considered a D failing despite having an F on the scale.


----------



## Rasha (Aug 27, 2016)

if we end TBT where will you go?


----------



## Jake (Aug 27, 2016)

Bahamut said:


> if we end TBT where will you go?



Animal Crossing Community, or my personal favourite, Bell Bag


----------



## Dim (Aug 27, 2016)

Jake said:


> Animal Crossing Community


hell no

_never again_


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 27, 2016)

Jake said:


> Animal Crossing Community, or my personal favourite, Bell Bag



but i got banned in ACC :c!



dont ask


----------



## Red Cat (Aug 28, 2016)

Tom said:


> Depends on the school system. My high school considered a D failing despite having an F on the scale.



So F is like a super failure?


----------



## Damniel (Aug 28, 2016)

Red Cat said:


> So F is like a super failure?



No that's what I am


----------



## Takuya (Aug 28, 2016)

Are y'all honest?

Just bc there is no new AC game there atm and the members are going - if a new game comes, another 10k new players are gonna settle down here, over the next 2-3 years, and dissapear, as droughts are ahead.

I doubt, anything is gonna "go down" here, with the new AC NX and AC Mobile on the horizon - just saying.


----------



## Damniel (Aug 17, 2017)

After the events of today I need to bring this back up. The forum is clearly in pain and we need to put it down


----------

